
Ask HN: How do you tell the automation / hiring sweet spot - lifeisstillgood
So I got approached by a headhunter and had a pretty good call with the CEO, sniffing out business models and software needs etc.  One thing that struck me was she (sic) was &quot;recruiting like crazy&quot;.  And this made me think how if robots are taking all our jobs, why we don&#x27;t focus more on automating away the need to hire (and manage) more and more people.<p>So how does a growing business recognise it needs to hire someone versus it needs to spend a week writing some marketing automation scripts or improving its PO process.<p>I would want to know I had some metrics and was hitting them despite not hiring, but I&#x27;m not sure what those metrics might be or how to trust them.  Any thoughts?
======
sharemywin
code should have an ROI. Also, code is inflexible compared to a person. if
there is a process that's done once a week for 10 minutes by an $15/hr
employee that's only going to net you $130 per year. 10 employees 8 hours per
day. $29k now you have something with a return. focus on the biggest wins.

